# Outside Industrial Equipment Access



## glzath (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a small industrial facility project where there will be access to maintenance platforms on elevated equipment. The equipment is exposed to the elements with the platforms and access stairs constructed of open grating. The platforms will be used to swap out equipment filter elements and will not have any permanent occupancy. Per the 2009 IBC 502.1 definition: "EQUIPMENT PLATFORM. An *unoccupied*, elevated platform used exclusively for mechanical systems or industrial process equipment, including the associated elevated walkways, stairs, alternating tread devices and ladders necessary to access the platform" and 2009 IBC 1002.1 definition "MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any *occupied* portion of a building or structure to a public way."

The IBC does not seem to cover exterior equipment platforms so the design for the equipment stairs, walkways and platforms followed OSHA Part 1910 requirements.

Commentary was received back from the AHJ citing that the stairs did not have guards and the risers and treads were not in compliance with riser/tread requirements. Am I missing somewhere in the IBC that covers the design standards for industrial equipment?


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2013)

Could be  a U?

Did they give a code section, if not ask for one


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 25, 2013)

Ask about the provisions of the mechanical code - 306.5 Equipment and appliances on roofs or elevated structures.

Where equipment requiring access or appliances are located on an elevated structure or the roof of a building such that personnel will have to climb higher than 16 feet (4877 mm) above grade to access such equipment or appliances, an interior or exterior means of access shall be provided. Such access shall not require climbing over obstructions greater than 30 inches (762 mm) in height or walking on roofs having a slope greater than 4 units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). Such access shall not require the use of portable ladders. Where access involves climbing over parapet walls, the height shall be measured to the top of the parapet wall.

Permanent ladders installed to provide the required access shall comply with the following minimum design criteria:

1. The side railing shall extend above the parapet or roof edge not less than 30 inches (762 mm).

2. Ladders shall have rung spacing not to exceed 14 inches (356 mm) on center. The uppermost rung shall be a maximum of 24 inches (610 mm) below the upper edge of the roof hatch, roof or parapet, as applicable.

3. Ladders shall have a toe spacing not less than 6 inches (152 mm) deep.

4. There shall be a minimum of 18 inches (457 mm) between rails.

5. Rungs shall have a minimum 0.75-inch (19 mm) diameter and be capable of withstanding a 300-pound (136.1kg) load.

6. Ladders over 30 feet (9144 mm) in height shall be provided with offset sections and landings capable of withstanding 100 pounds per square foot (488.2 kg/m2). Landing dimensions shall be not less than 18 inches (457 mm) and not less than the width of the ladder served. A guard rail shall be provided on all open sides of the landing.

7. Climbing clearance. The distance from the centerline of the rungs to the nearest permanent object on the climbing side of the ladder shall be a minimum of 30 inches (762 mm) measured perpendicular to the rungs. This distance shall be maintained from the point of ladder access to the bottom of the roof hatch. A minimum clear width of 15-inches (381 mm) shall be provided on both sides of the ladder measured from the midpoint of and parallel with the rungs except where cages or wells are installed.

8. Landing required. The ladder shall be provided with a clear and unobstructed bottom landing area having a minimum dimension of 30 inches (762 mm) by 30 inches (762 mm) centered in front of the ladder.

9. Ladders shall be protected against corrosion by approved means.

10. Access to ladders shall be provided at all times.

Catwalks installed to provide the required access shall be not less than 24 inches (610 mm) wide and shall have railings as required for service platforms.

Exception: This section shall not apply to Group R-3 occupancies.

Section 1009 of the IBC states - SECTION 1009 STAIRWAYS

1009.1 General.

Stairways serving occupied portions of a building shall comply with the requirements of this section.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/2470-1013-5-mech-equip-guards.html

Amazing what you can learn here.  I would be willing to pay for a resource like this


----------



## ICE (Nov 26, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> 1. The side railing shall extend above the parapet or roof edge not less than 30 inches (762 mm).


This came up in a class today.  I learned today that the metric dimensions have been deleted from the next code cycle


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 26, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Ask about the provisions of the mechanical code - 306.5 Equipment and appliances on roofs or elevated structures. Where equipment requiring access or appliances are located on an elevated structure or the roof of a building such that personnel will have to climb higher than 16 feet (4877 mm) above grade to access such equipment or appliances, an interior or exterior means of access shall be provided. Such access shall not require climbing over obstructions greater than 30 inches (762 mm) in height or walking on roofs having a slope greater than 4 units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). Such access shall not require the use of portable ladders. Where access involves climbing over parapet walls, the height shall be measured to the top of the parapet wall.
> 
> Permanent ladders installed to provide the required access shall comply with the following minimum design criteria:
> 
> ...


I would agree with the IMC 306.5

 I do not believe that  IBC 1009.1 would apply since the platforms and stairs is not part of the means of egress.

505.5 Equipment platforms. Equipment platforms in buildings shall not be considered as a portion of the floor below. Such equipment platforms shall not contribute to either the building area or the number of stories as regulated by Section 503.1. The area of the equipment platform shall not be included in determining the fire area in accordance with Section 903. Equipment platforms shall not be a part of any mezzanine and such platforms and the walkways, stairs, alternating tread devices and ladders providing access to an equipment platform shall not serve as a part of the means of egress from the building.


----------

